
Show HN: Arxiver.org – Browse and save your favorite arXiv papers and feeds - essofluffy
A few months ago I decided I should read more arXiv papers to stay up to date with machine learning, but I found the UI and lack of features of arXiv.org to be unwelcoming. So, as a fun project, I decided to build my own site to browse arXiv and that&#x27;s where Arxiver.org came from. I&#x27;d love to get some feedback on site!
======
essofluffy
Clickable link: [https://www.arxiver.org/](https://www.arxiver.org/)

